# Who Wouldn't Date Me Because I've Got a Small Penis?



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had more sex partners than the average man. I was voted Best Looking in High School. I have a very good job. I usually have no problem getting dates. The fact that I've got a small penis is not usually a problem....except for today. 

Girlfriend dumped me today while I was sitting in her bed naked and said she wanted someone who was hung, and said while I was really good looking, smart and funny, she just didn't think it would work out because I had a small dick. 

I'm hanging in there OK right now. I think I'd be taking it a lot worse if she said I was bad in bed. Had to work to learn to please women because of the small penis. While I've had girlfriends make fun of it in a sort of friendly, joking way, never actually been dumped for this reason. 

In all seriousness, there are much worse problems than having a small penis, but still a bit of a shock to be dumped like this because of it.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Unless it's micro, you should be able to do a lot provided you know what to do with it. It's probably more of a superficial issue for her. It sounds like she didn't really like you for anything but your face value anyway.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Woah woah woah. People actually do that?! Mind = blown. That's like not dating someone because her bosum isn't bosumy enough! Just stupid really.

Someone who is actually worth your time and cares about you for who you are probably won't care that you aren't hung like a horse. I wouldn't worry about it that much. Though I guess that's still a tough blow to take. :/ People are just so stupid sometimes...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, that's an awful reason to dump someone. I'm sorry that happened. 

I once had a boyfriend whose penis was no bigger than my thumb, and it was never an issue for us. He used it effectively, and the fact that the whole thing fit easily in my mouth gave me a lot more control over his pleasure during oral sex, which is something I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

This isn't even a grower vs shower problem? Are you actually smaller than average or just think you are? I believe the average for flaccid is 3-4 inches and the average for erect is 6.5 inches. You do NOT have to answer this if you are uncomfortable (it's rhetoric anyway), I'm just throwing the statistics out there right now. On average, average sized males believe their penis to be smaller-than-average more often than men's penises that are smaller than average.

I think that's just an excuse to hurt your feelings and end it as painfully as possible so you don't try to ask for her back. It's below the belt, literally. If you would have put in a private poll, I think more people would answer this for you.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Fizz said:


> This isn't even a grower vs shower problem? Are you actually smaller than average or just think you are? I believe the average for flaccid is 3-4 inches and the average for erect is 6.5 inches. You do NOT have to answer this if you are uncomfortable (it's rhetoric anyway), I'm just throwing the statistics out there right now. On average, average sized males believe their penis to be smaller-than-average more often than men's penises that are smaller than average.
> 
> I think that's just an excuse to hurt your feelings and end it as painfully as possible so you don't try to ask for her back. It's below the belt, literally. If you would have put in a private poll, I think more people would answer this for you.


Globally the average for erect is actually 5.4 inches, but it is closer to 6 in the US.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Globally the average for erect is actually 5.4 inches, but it is closer to 6 in the US.


It changes depending upon where you get your statistics. I've also seen some that range from 4-6 to 5-6.5 inches on average. I guess it depends upon where you start measuring as well, not having a penis makes this harder though. So I can't really give any examples. I think I've even seen some surveys where they measured based on ethnic background and other urban myths (nose, feet, hands).


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Fizz said:


> It changes depending upon where you get your statistics. I've also seen some that range from 4-6 to 5-6.5 inches on average. I guess it depends upon where you start measuring as well, not having a penis makes this harder though. So I can't really give any examples. I think I've even seen some surveys where they measured based on ethnic background and other urban myths (nose, feet, hands).


I've seen some of those. xD Hilarious that people actually believe there's a correlation.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I've seen some of those. xD Hilarious that people actually believe there's a correlation.


The worst thing is, I've seen stuff online where this guy tries to correlate penis size and intelligence. He claimed that smart people had small penises and dumb people had larger penises. He also may have been a little racist because I think he brought up ethnicity + penis size (I think he called black people "dumb") in his soapbox rant *facepalm*


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Is this for real?
If so, then you dodged a bullet....
I'd guess that most women aren't hung up on penis size (no pun intended). I'm sure you'll find someone who appreciates you!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Fizz said:


> The worst thing is, I've seen stuff online where this guy tries to correlate penis size and intelligence. He claimed that smart people had small penises and dumb people had larger penises. He also may have been a little racist because I think he brought up ethnicity + penis size (I think he called black people "dumb") in his soapbox rant *facepalm*


Lol!! Seriously?


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

Fizz said:


> This isn't even a grower vs shower problem? Are you actually smaller than average or just think you are? I believe the average for flaccid is 3-4 inches and the average for erect is 6.5 inches. You do NOT have to answer this if you are uncomfortable


no, I appreciate the advice, this is all very helpful

I'm 4 3/4 inches hard, but girth is reasonable when erect, which is why sex has not been a problem, but I played college baseball and we had open showers and I had the smallest flaccid penis on the team


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Fizz said:


> The worst thing is, I've seen stuff online where this guy tries to correlate penis size and intelligence. He claimed that smart people had small penises and dumb people had larger penises. He also may have been a little racist because I think he brought up ethnicity + penis size (I think he called black people "dumb") in his soapbox rant *facepalm*


Ironically, I know someone with a genius IQ and a ridiculously large penis...


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

DefLeppardTShirt said:


> no, I appreciate the advice, this is all very helpful
> 
> I'm 4 3/4 inches hard, but girth is reasonable when erect, which is why sex has not been a problem, but I played college baseball and we had open showers and I had the smallest flaccid penis on the team


So thats like 9.5cm? I wouldn't worry about it buddy. She most likely had extremely large vagina... Plus probably a huge bitch.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

snail said:


> Lol!! Seriously?


No shit. It was too funny.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

DefLeppardTShirt said:


> no, I appreciate the advice, this is all very helpful
> 
> I'm 4 3/4 inches hard, but girth is reasonable when erect, which is why sex has not been a problem, but I played college baseball and we had open showers and I had the smallest flaccid penis on the team


Your penis is still bigger than mine :sad:


*is a female FYI*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Agreed. I envy any penis, since I don't have one at all. ...even one with herpes, or one that is two inches long. It's still better than going without entirely.


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Unless it's micro


Thankfully it's not. There's no problems functioning, my sex drive is very high, and it's not medical textbook tiny. But it's a grower, which means it does a big retreat when going back down. I just did a flaccid measurement and am too embarrassed to even post it.

I'm trying to stay positive, but this sucks.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

DefLeppardTShirt said:


> Thankfully it's not. There's no problems functioning, my sex drive is very high, and it's not medical textbook tiny. But it's a grower, which means it does a big retreat when going back down. I just did a flaccid measurement and am too embarrassed to even post it.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive, but this sucks.


Like others have said, you will find people who accept you. For some of us it takes longer than others, but there's always someone who will appreciate you.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

DefLeppardTShirt said:


> Thankfully it's not. There's no problems functioning, my sex drive is very high, and it's not medical textbook tiny. But it's a grower, which means it does a big retreat when going back down. I just did a flaccid measurement and am too embarrassed to even post it.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive, but this sucks.


Quit bragging about the small penis you _don't_ have. You're just making @snail more jealous.

And I really don't think you should worry about the size, as I mentioned, I think your ex was just trying to hurt your feelings. We don't have context of the relationship or situation so I'm only guessing here.


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I think your ex was just trying to hurt your feelings.


well she succeeded

things were not going badly, I can't sleep right now


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL Wut?

Wow...just wow man.

I...wow.

Screw that chick,she's obviously invested in meeting her "needs" first.

Seems like your a nice guy,with alot going for you.You'll make some girl happy one day.For qualities that are more important than your cock.


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

hziegel said:


> there's always someone who will appreciate you.


thanks for your encouraging words hziegel


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

DefLeppardTShirt said:


> well she succeeded
> 
> things were not going badly, I can't sleep right now


Tell her that her boobs look like they're cross-eyed or something. Wait wait...no, tell her they're two different sizes. Well, it'll be too late by now. If you go out of your way to insult her. 

Hey, you know what, you still have your buddy down there. He'll always have your _front_ and shouldn't leave you...unless there is a freak accident, but please avoid any of those. And instead of continuing the _mushy gushy you'll find someone better spiel_, it takes time. I wish you the best.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

"Ain't the size of your boat but the motion in your ocean." according to Jeffree Star.

Small dicks feel better than big ones sometimes. 

And seems to me that her pussy is just too loose.

Small dick + tight pussy= good.
Small dick + loose pussy= bad.
Small dick + average pussy= depends on how good you are in bed.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

It's likely she was just trying to bring you down and isn't making a bonafide assessment. I feel sorry for someone who has to dump someone in that way. People like that usually don't have a stable self esteem or sense of self; they have to bring other people down in order to feel secure. If someone doesn't accept you for who you are, then that's their loss. It's probably better for you that you're no longer with such a toxic person, defleppard. Her emotional immaturity and overall insecurity has nothing to do with you. Don't let her project her shame onto you.


----------



## Nayru (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't date you just for having a penis. ha ha ha...

No but seriously, how screwed up can a person be to reject you based on your penis length. I can hardly believe it. If she did, she only saw you as a superficial sex buddy or something. No girl who enters a real relationship would ever seriously value her man's penis size over his integrity, trustworthiness, personal strength, confidence in himself, sense of life purpose... Those are a billion times more important. 

Look at this guy, Sean Stephenson. He is 3 feet tall. Deformed. I don't know his penis size... but I guess you can imagine.

http://www.amazingbodynow.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/sean.jpg

He has beautiful girlfriends. Is an incredibly successful man, and a great character.

I know it hurt a lot when she dumped you, but realize it's not about your dick. It's about her being screwed up, maybe you need to not get involved with those kinds of girls to prevent this from ever happening again.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

She sounds like a real winner. Probably better that it happened sooner than later because now you are availible to other women; women that know what is important and who are better for you. It always sucks to be dumped when it happens, but one day you will be grateful it happened and be happy she is out of your life. Peace and respect to you.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Size matters, but only to a point, and it bears mentioning that just as penis' come in many shapes and sizes, so does womens' equipment. Sometimes you're the proverbial square peg in the round hole. Not every two bodies are sexually compatible. 

Still, it's a poor workman who blames his tools. If you work at understanding what arouses and satisfies a woman, and hopefully can practice and develop that through actual experience, then you've got nothing to worry about. 

This girl you indicated is a real piece of work. You're better off without her. Even if what she said was 100% sincere and accurate, she's a real bitch to have said that to you, and it says far more about her than about you.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I had no idea people actually_ did_ that...that's a dumbass reason to break up with anyone. You dodged a bullet.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

That's seriously one of the most _pathetic_ things I've ever heard. I know some women who are like that.....but I'll never understand it.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Your penis is still bigger than mine :sad:
> 
> 
> *is a female FYI*


hahahahaha I love how now you have to _specify_ that you're a female:crazy::crazy:

You and I must be really intelligent, Fizz, since our penises are so small.
I agree with that theory, I think.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not going to be as nice as the girls in this thread, because it's unrealistic of anyone to think their inability to be sexually satisfying to someone ISN'T important or that it isn't reasonable grounds to end a relationship.

*Yes, your small dick matters.*

The sexual aspect of a serious relationship is too important for anyone to pretend that a person that can't wholly satisfy them will ever be anything long-term. Nobody wants to sign up to get dicked by a four inch cock for the rest of their life, or even for the rest of the year, if they know they can do better. It sucks, it's not your fault you were born that way, etc., but it's no different than someone with a harelip or loose pussy or missing a leg having to deal with the fact that YES, it will have an effect on the relationships they are able to create and maintain. 

Everyone in here hating on the girl for telling the truth is being unreasonable. She could've gone with the "it's not you, it's me" line like many other girls do in this situation; I have enough female friends to know that it's a COMMON reason for breaking up with someone (not necessarily size always, but performance in general) and that they usually lie about it to spare the guy's feelings. 

It's better to tell him exactly why the relationship ended so that at least he doesn't think it's something he did wrong or something off-putting about his personality.


----------



## Pearls (Feb 12, 2011)

To view this thing from a different angle, it's like a guy dumped a girl because she has small breasts (or a wide vagina, whatever). 

Yes, it's true that sex is important, but it's not the most important thing in a relationship. I do think there's a different between having sex and making love. If two people truly love each other, they should come up ways to overcome difficulties instead of giving up love. I guess that girl doesn't love you more than sex. Don't get frustrated. I am sure you will find a girl who loves and accepts you for who you are.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Therapist did you just compare having a small penis to _losing a limb_?!

Also, the performance aspect wasn't a problem, if I understand the OP correctly.
You certainly have a point, so do the women in this thread, but you're running pretty damn far with these poor inches.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Therapist did you just compare having a small penis to _losing a limb_?!


You do realize that all limbs aren't "lost," right? That some people are born without them?

I was comparing it to any other genetic/birth defect.



> Also, the performance aspect wasn't a problem, if I understand the OP correctly.


Small dick is always a "performance issue" no matter how she tried to sugar coat it. 



> You certainly have a point, so do the women in this thread, but you're running pretty damn far with these poor inches.


Yeah, well, you know what they say. Give me four inches and I'll take away his smile. 

Or something.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

> Small dick is always a "performance issue" no matter how she tried to sugar coat it.


No, not always true.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

Eerie said:


> No, not always true.


Yes, it is.

I didn't say "everyone with a small dick sucks in bed."

I said "small dick [in the context of a problem in the relationship] is always a performance issue."


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

For every woman who has a problem with her partner's small penis there is a woman who has a problem with her partners's penis that is too big. It goes both ways. I imagine it's no fun getting your cervix painfully hammered.

Mine's just a little smaller than average but there are still positions where if I ram it really hard I hit her cervix and it's no fun for her. However, other positions require more length and if I'm not careful it keeps slipping out. The clit material extends down into the vaginal wall and its only 3 or 4 inches in so it does not take much to reach that. 

For most women the clitoris is where the orgasm is anyway so the penis is just a tool or play with and help things along.


----------



## alextyrian (May 2, 2011)

Um, not to make this awkward or anything, but there are a LOT of sexual things you can do that don't involve a penis. A lot of gay guys are exclusive bottoms and therefore their penis size doesn't matter AT ALL. And Lesbians do more than just hold hands, although they do LOVE to hold hands.

Something that I think should be the first rule of relationships - be completely satisfied alone. You should be so well-adjusted that you make yourself happy. There are men (and women) who have satisfying sex lives that don't involve sexual partners. So while that may or may not be true for you, it was CERTAINLY not true for her. Some people (especially some straight women) need to learn to be intimate and satisfying to themselves rather than expecting someone else to satisfy them. Then when you date another person who is equally well-adjusted, you can appreciate each other for the ways that you're innately compatible, rather than the ways in which the other person makes up for your inadequacies. Yes, if you don't know how to satisfy yourself, then you'll be happier in the short term with a sexual partner, but that also makes you more willing to stay with someone who makes you unhappy for other reasons.

So, in summary, even though I can't possibly know with any certainty what she's thinking, she broke up with you because she's inadequately adjusted to maintain a relationship. You shouldn't hesitate to get over her.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

alextyrian said:


> Um, not to make this awkward or anything, but there are a LOT of sexual things you can do that don't involve a penis. A lot of gay guys are exclusive bottoms and therefore their penis size doesn't matter AT ALL. And Lesbians do more than just hold hands, although they do LOVE to hold hands.


Considering this conversation is about a heterosexual relationship, none of this is relevant unless DefLeppardTShirt is cool with pegging. 



> So, in summary, even though I can't possibly know with any certainty what she's thinking, she broke up with you because she's inadequately adjusted to maintain a relationship.


No, she broke up with him because he had a small dick. She's well-adjusted enough to know what she wants in a spouse and that a small dick isn't it. I don't see how you're concluding that any of this is "her fault."


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> hahahahaha I love how now you have to _specify_ that you're a female:crazy::crazy:
> 
> You and I must be really intelligent, Fizz, since our penises are so small.
> I agree with that theory, I think.


Dude, everyone thinks I'm a dude, man. 

Hopefully that doesn't confuse people, they'll think we're both men now.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz some people thought you were a T xD xD xD

Nah, me be too woman for that shit.


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> hahahahaha I love how now you have to _specify_ that you're a female:crazy::crazy:





Fizz said:


> Dude, everyone thinks I'm a dude, man.
> 
> Hopefully that doesn't confuse people, they'll think we're both men now.



*WTH are you talking about?*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Epimer said:


> *WTH are you talking about?*


Our dicks don't lie :sad:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Epimer said:


> *WTH are you talking about?*


*looks down in disbelief & panic*
*unzips all pants*

MOOOOOOOOOOOM! *screams*


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

And I'm on tonight
You know our dicks don't lie
And I'm starting to feel it's right
All the attraction, the tension
Don't you see baby, this is perfection
*sings, moves hips side to side*

@Fizz, we should be a drag duo.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@Kr3m1in I'm glad you remembered the lyrics, I usually just mumble after the "my hips don't lie" part.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz , you can just make suggestive hip thrusts happen in the background.
Have this magenta skirt though, total tip booster *throws it at you*

And I will...lip sync for my life, babeh!;P


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

either she's 
a)totally unaware of the concept of tactfulness
b) a superficial woman
c)a mean bitch
d)all of the above


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Ironically, I know someone with a genius IQ and a ridiculously large penis...


Yeah me too I'm dating him XD 

In all honesty I tend to prefer smaller sizes. I'm small below so it tends to work better for us, so we can have more sex more often without any serious damage. Also I read up on some things because I was curious about penis size and what is responsible for it (no definitive answers btw, just testosterone levels play a part but I couldn't find anything else) and apparently the biggest size differences in the genitalia world belong to females! Apparently vaginal canals vary much more widely than penis size but it isn't something that is apparent because it's stuck on this inside of our bodies. So, you're not too small she's just too big  The researchers contended that for most situations penis size doesn't matter since the vaginal canal can stretch to accommodate most sizes and if a guy was too "small" for one woman there would definitely be women out there that would make it a perfect fit. 

You should tell her "eh it's ok I felt like I was throwing a hot dog down a dark hallway anyway. You should try some kegels." Or you can just chuckle meanly about it rather than telling her  What a beyotch.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

snail said:


> Agreed. I envy any penis, since I don't have one at all. ...even one with herpes, or one that is two inches long. It's still better than going without entirely.


Yeah, but you have a vagina. I don't have a vagina.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Blanco said:


> Yeah, but you have a vagina. I don't have a vagina.


Would you rather have a vagina than a penis?


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Would you rather have a vagina than a penis?


I think it'd be fun to test it out for a day or something, see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Blanco said:


> I think it'd be fun to test it out for a day or something, see what all the fuss is about.


It's the clitoris that's a bunch of fun, but there's nothing like the pairing of vaginal and clitoral together. If you have to sell your soul, do it.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

It's obviously affecting you, but it's best to try to move past it. Focus on the next girl, since you don't have problems getting them. Leave this chick in the past where she belongs.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

That's bullshit man, if she broke up with you for that reason then she isn't worth it.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Would you rather have a vagina than a penis?


Yes. *shrugs*


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

DefLeppardTShirt said:


> I've had more sex partners than the average man. I was voted Best Looking in High School. I have a very good job. I usually have no problem getting dates. The fact that I've got a small penis is not usually a problem....except for today.
> 
> Girlfriend dumped me today while I was sitting in her bed naked and said she wanted someone who was hung, and said while I was really good looking, smart and funny, she just didn't think it would work out because I had a small dick.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what is your height? I'm around 5'8" and don't seem to have this problem, making me wonder if the average size defies height differences in males, as I'm in the minority and most men in the US are from ~5'9"-5'11". 

Anyway, if they dumped you for a reason like this, they're so superficial and not even worth the notice in the first place. You did say this was the first time it's happened, and you've been at this game for a while, so I don't know what the big fuss is. It might happen again, or it might not, but statistically you have admitted that it hasn't been a trend or anything in the past. Forget about her and move on; don't let one bad experience discourage you.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

A big penis doesn't automatically equate to giving good sex.
Knowing what you're doing isn't just a way of compensating for lack of size.
Size does matter, but it's not everything.

Can't speak for how many women would date based mostly on penis size though.
That about sums up my thoughts.


----------



## STU KATZ (May 28, 2011)

You should write a song about it like this guy:




 
However make it so we know what you are singing about. Do you know what this guy is singing? I can't tell. By the sounds of it you probably can! (ooooh, burrrnn)


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

DefLeppardTShirt said:


> no, I appreciate the advice, this is all very helpful
> 
> I'm 4 3/4 inches hard, but girth is reasonable when erect, which is why sex has not been a problem, but I played college baseball and we had open showers and I had the smallest flaccid penis on the team


That doesn't sound so bad. Don't go around calling yourself small! The average in america is about 5-6 so you're not too far from the average. Good thing you don't have to deal with that girl again- she was really mean to dump you for that, even more so because you're not small. In fact, a man below five inches can still please a woman. So forget about it, the whole thing will just annoy you. You've been graced with good looks and athletic ability, so if I were you, I'd focus on that, too. just wait for the right girl- she won't have any nasty comments for you, because the right girl won't care, if she loves you. ^_^


----------



## Fingerstyle guitar fan (Mar 29, 2011)

I know that pretty much any guy has obsessed over his penis at some point in life, myself included. But hey, try not to worry about stuff that's beyond your control. If nothing else, look at it this way, you've had numerous relationships and sex, while people like me have never even kissed a girl because of what I would call serious self esteem issues coupled with shyness. Everyone has a shortcoming of one kind, try not to dwell on it. Now to only take my own advice......


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't date you even if you had a large penis, primarily because I'm not gay.


----------



## Shemp (Mar 29, 2011)

The size of a penis matters more to men than women. Unless it's a micro but still. If she broke up with you just because of sex be glad you're rid of her, you could probably do better.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

If a girl was loose enough that I didn't get any friction with my average sized tool (also a grower), she'd be out the door. It's better for both of us. I don't want to have to pull out my high school geometry text book just to make her climax (angles, get it? *cough*).

Anyway, just chalk it up to a lack of sexual compatibility and get on with your life. You can't change what you have, and you can't change what she has. You just didn't fit together right.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> If a girl was loose enough that I didn't get any friction with my average sized tool (also a grower), she'd be out the door. It's better for both of us. I don't want to have to pull out my high school geometry text book just to make her climax (angles, get it? *cough*).
> 
> Anyway, just chalk it up to a lack of sexual compatibility and get on with your life. You can't change what you have, and you can't change what she has. You just didn't fit together right.


I hope you're aware that there are other ways of making a girl Orgasm...fyi.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I hope you're aware that there are other ways of making a girl Orgasm...fyi.


Oh, I'm aware 

But, to be completely honest, giant vaginas aren't fun. There's no feeling of constriction or friction (I have the makings of a vagina rap here...)
Resulting in a less than stellar climax for me. Yes, a bit selfish... do I feel bad about it? Not really. Sexual compatibility isn't that hard to find, and it has to be to be pretty drastic for me to throw my hands up in the air in surrender in the middle of intercourse because it's just not doing it for me. I've been close once... she didn't seem to mind, but for me it was "meh"

Maybe she just really sucked...


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> Oh, I'm aware
> 
> But, to be completely honest, giant vaginas aren't fun. There's no feeling of constriction or friction (I have the makings of a vagina rap here...)
> Resulting in a less than stellar climax for me. Yes, a bit selfish... do I feel bad about it? Not really. Sexual compatibility isn't that hard to find, and it has to be to be pretty drastic for me to throw my hands up in the air in surrender in the middle of intercourse because it's just not doing it for me. I've been close once... she didn't seem to mind, but for me it was "meh"
> ...


lolol..giant vagina...the visuals I got for that in my head were disturbing.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I like how angry guys will just use the, "HER VAGINA IS LOOSE BECAUSE SHE'S A WHORE" excuse, yeah, and you're the one fucking a "whore". Sometimes they don't even get that, they just want to insult women by using something that's taboo in most societies. Women having sex and enjoying it.

Put her _down_ so she doesn't put _out_.


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

My intuition is telling me that there is more here than meets the eye (no pun intended). At face value, the story makes no sense. Is anyone else picking up on the same thing?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I hope you're aware that there are other ways of making a girl Orgasm...fyi.


Girls orgasm?????


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I hate all this gossip about me recently. It's not that you have a small penis, but that you have a penis at all. Sorry, but I just don't swing that way, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, damn bro. Hopefully you'll never meet another bitch like her.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I wouldn't date someone with a small penis.


Or any sized penis, really....


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

A bigger penis isn't the only way for a woman to have an orgasm. You can use many other techniques, as long as you both benefit and feel happy about it, i don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I wasn't aware that dick size could keep you from getting a date. I've never heard of a pre-date question that went: 'is your dick at least 7 inches long?' The great majority of women don't really mind about dick size, so long as you're good in bed and don't have a micro penis.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

^ That's what a lot of women SAY.

If you're basing that off of PerC calculations, don't. People bs so much here just to seem open-minded and loving towards everyone.

But even in general, there are plenty of women who won't because they "didn't picture themselves with someone who had a small dick" or simply because they can't brag to their friends.


----------



## psynite (Feb 7, 2011)

You should have tried to put it in her ear, she would have told you it was way too big.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Monte said:


> ^ That's what a lot of women SAY.
> 
> If you're basing that off of PerC calculations, don't. People bs so much here just to seem open-minded and loving towards everyone.
> 
> But even in general, there are plenty of women who won't because they "didn't picture themselves with someone who had a small dick" or simply because they can't brag to their friends.


There are also plenty of women who honestly don't give a shit about penis size.


----------

